
Animal Cruelty Is the Price We Pay for Cheap Meat - aaronbrethorst
http://www.rollingstone.com/feature/belly-beast-meat-factory-farms-animal-activists?src=longreads
======
Yaa101
No, it's the price that the slave animals pay for us.

I am not a vegan nor vegitarian, however I personally think we as species
passed the border of decency long time ago with this.

I do eat less meat nowadays and certainly none from supermarkets and other
cheap sources.

~~~
cprncus
Agreed. I stopped eating mammals 20+ yrs ago due to this, am down ~50% on
dairy, have a local egg guy where I can see the hens running freely at least,
try to get cage free poultry and only occasionally, and go light and as eco as
I can on fish. Also fair trade chocolate only now (slavery). It's far from
perfect, but I feel like I have a tasty and healthful diet, and I'm willing to
pay some more for it despite being a cheapo.

